# For Looks



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What do you guys think of the DRFT kit?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

GAY!
















j/k. it actually looks pretty damn badass. you gonna go with the fender flares too? i think they're necessary.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh crap!!! I didnt notice the flares....sweet!!! even better!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it has sleepy eyes, like my car


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

did u go getto sleepy eyes or the box?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wuts ghetto sleepy eyes and wut box?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Did you take out the motor or did you get the sleepyeye control box?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

toggle switch controls my headlights cheaper then the control bux by i dunno.... maybe 88 dollars?  

costed me $2.83 did the work myself took about 20 mins. the switch looks ghetto from the inside but it still gets the job done.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sweet!!! Good idea!!!

MAN YOU GOT THE COOL TITLE:
FLAME WAR Enthusiast >=]
HOW YOU GET THAT???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah yea >=]

u can do a search and find the thread that i made for my sleepy eyes. did it a few months ago


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Back to the topic Should i get that kit, the Do Luck, or the Kouki RPS13 type x kit?


----------

